# Best MTB video ever !!!



## andrextr (Oct 9, 2005)

Damn! I found this video! AWESOME !!!!!!!!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

That was really well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

That was brilliant............one of the better vids I've seen in a while.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, very nice find!


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Very cool.....one of the best biking vids I've seen to date.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

pro, very nice.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Eh... nothing but a thinly disguised Waste Management ad... NOT!

Thanks for posting it. That was great.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Relaxing and fun to watch. One of the best vid's I've seen.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

*Capturing the essence of bicycling.*

Almost perfect, but I would have added a short road bike segment.


----------



## recreate2000 (Nov 7, 2007)

Pretty Cool! You should enter this into the Black Hills Fat Tire Festival's Film Challenge.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Best cruiser bike video ever!

Fantastic editing, and fun to watch.


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

Definitely one of the best I've seen on here!
thanks for posting it!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Defiantly fun to watch! Where is everything he's riding? California?


----------



## DandolZX6R (Nov 27, 2007)

That was a really cool video, nice post!


----------



## MREDROCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Big Props dude, one of the best short vids i've seen!!


----------



## m2gunner (Dec 30, 2006)

That is one amazing video!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Artfully filmed although the music was depressing to the point where I had to shut the vid off and couldn't watch anymore.


----------



## zdfg (Sep 15, 2004)

pro said:


> Defiantly fun to watch! Where is everything he's riding? California?


Looks like Bellingham, Washington.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Entertainingly great! Makes me wanna go for a spin right now... Dupe! Am @work... Forgot!  hahaha! 

Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Is it hosted anywhere for download?

BM


----------



## gsellis (Oct 12, 2006)

I can't wait for Tuesday.


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone have this in the higher quality direct .mov download that 144 Productions used to have available? I'd really like it.


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

zdfg said:


> Looks like Bellingham, Washington.


Victoria Island, BC Canada. (at least thats what I heard from multiple sources) I used to live there 10 years ago and none of it looks familiar.


----------



## CrankHead (Oct 20, 2007)

That was great!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MTBpath (Dec 14, 2007)

Great video!
I really liked how it covered so many different types of riding styles.


----------



## snobrder5 (Apr 16, 2006)

OUTSTANDING! man that makes me wanna get more into shooting video....but that would take away from riding time...


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

So awesome!


----------



## 73cuda (Jul 23, 2007)

that was really,really cool !! thank you !!


----------



## Xjman1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome video!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

I've come over all relaxed and dreamy, what a nice little video.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Great Video.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

I got to see this vid again. & it only hit me hard to ask now, what song is being played here? Anyone, guys? Audio's cool! But I don't know really if it fits the vid particularly the trials & Dj stuff... For sure, it's would make up for the cruiser thing & other stuff, IMHO.

Overall, still it's A-W-E-SOME!!!


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

*Perfect*

The music fit the video perfect! 
The Zen of bicycling in video form.

jolly


----------



## mtnbikerboy360 (Feb 11, 2004)

the music is "always for you" by the album leaf


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

mtnbikerboy360 said:


> the music is "always for you" by the album leaf


Thank you! Enjoy the Holidays, guys!


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

The best MTB related vid I've ever seen, right up there with the pro-produced films like roam and the collective. 

Really captures the essence of MTB'ing, lol.


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

very very cool video. One of the best i have seen!


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

YZINGERR said:


> Is it hosted anywhere for download?....
> 
> Does anyone have this in the higher quality direct .mov download that 144 Productions used to have available? I'd really like it.


Anyone?


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

zdfg said:


> Looks like Bellingham, Washington.


p.s. Montanas Cookhouse restaurants are in Canada... Alberta, BC, Manitoba, and NB. Atleast the ledge ride to dumpster (trials) scene on the singlespeed is in front of a Montanas Cookhouse restaurant...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Not even all the way through it and its simply an amazing video, great composition, and good post. Thanks.


----------



## jhhall (Nov 14, 2005)

*Holy smokes!*

dude - that was amazing. well done - in my opinion it's the best mtb video i've seen so far!! my girlfriend even liked it!


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

that was very good :thumbsup:


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 4, 2004)

Great video and nice soundtrack. Where was it shot?

Great riding too - especially the last section on the trials bike.


----------



## Tom Brown (Jan 18, 2008)

Much enjoyed here.


----------



## wood-dog (Apr 22, 2006)

That was a great video! Mighty fine, yes.... mighty fine, indeed!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

that was great!!!


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

RTTR said:


> Does anyone have this in the higher quality direct .mov download that 144 Productions used to have available? I'd really like it.


its on google videos


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

I would love to get the higher-resolution version as well...


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

Great video... I like the song!!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks...really enjoyed!


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

class and style....captured that youthful not a care in the world feeling that is so ellusive as we get older.


----------



## rockhopperrider (Jan 8, 2008)

*Sweet*

I saw that one before, it is pretty much awesome. What do you think of these ones?
http://broadbandsports.com/node/13341

http://broadbandsports.com/node/14309


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

YZINGERR said:


> its on google videos


cool. i just downloaded it and put it on my ipod. yay for google video.


----------



## dhummer (Dec 27, 2005)

that was a sweet video...


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

rkj__ said:


> cool. i just downloaded it and put it on my ipod. yay for google video.


um... do you have the link? I found it on google but it was a link back to youtube.com... is there another downloadable file i'm not seeing?

Thanks!

Phil.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

wow, awesome! one of the best I've seen


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Great video!!! Thank you.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

that was awesome dude! very laid back attitude, which I appreciate


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Prexus2005 said:


> um... do you have the link? I found it on google but it was a link back to youtube.com... is there another downloadable file i'm not seeing?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Phil.


here ya go!


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks much rkj__!


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks to whoever posted that up, what a video and as somebody else has said, it just captures why we love this sport so so much.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW!!! That was GREAT!


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

mmmmm...


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*KLUNKER-Style!*

Very sweet vid. I was kinda hoping to see him huck that green cruiser, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## guntherk (Apr 29, 2008)

Agreed .. nice one!


----------



## ChrisLuce (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, that was a GREAT video. The guy at the end has great skills!!


----------



## guntherk (Apr 29, 2008)

ChrisLuce said:


> Yes, that was a GREAT video. The guy at the end has great skills!!


its all the same guy dude.... thats the point of the movie...


----------



## badboy7 (Jun 18, 2008)

Man ....that gey balance the bike so well , how the hell he can do this??/ amazing..


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

very impressive. great video and soundtrack.


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

Fair to say that guy's a pretty good all around mountain biker, eh?


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

That was a sweet video, his rear tire was low on the beach cruiser, but non-the-less an awesome video and really cool concept.

If I had to vote for "best MTB video" I might have to lean towards this one. I don't ride like this, the music blows and you guys have probably seen it a thousand times but here it is:


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

fastale said:


> That was a sweet video, his rear tire was low on the beach cruiser, but non-the-less an awesome video and really cool concept.
> 
> If I had to vote for "best MTB video" I might have to lean towards this one. I don't ride like this, the music blows and you guys have probably seen it a thousand times but here it is:


Damn! Actually that's been my fav for a while! It's also posted on youtube as: Real Singletrack.
Makes u just wanna hop on ur rig n' ride.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

When i linked to it, youtube called it "crazy mountain bike downhill"; it's ok, still a sweeeeeet vid! Sorry, fastale, but Linkin Park doesn't blow, IMO.

The OP vid was a departure from anything else I've seen in MTB video...and I was glad to see it! Dude has chainlube for blood, I'm tellin' ya.
That's what Paradise will be like -- you & the bike will 'morph' to suit the area & style of riding....


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

i want that bike


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Great Vid !!!! added that to my favorites.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Very cool. I like the song too.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

wow well done and awesome riding


----------



## listener mark (Oct 28, 2008)

*Psych*

Hit some unscripted dirt and a little air on my ride into work today (while riding an old beater commuting bike loaded down like a pack mule.) This film perfectly captures that secret second life that some of us enjoy. Very sweet film.


----------



## Bullitt3401 (Oct 11, 2008)

Gotta agree w/the OP...until I see something better, it's the best MTB vid. :thumbsup: Very inspiring.

The fella has some skills. 

Got a laugh from the ending, too. (straight off the bike into bed)

That song will be in my head for a while...


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Outstanding Video! Impressed:thumbsup:


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Simply amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trail Cruzer (Nov 11, 2008)

nice..thanks for sharing


----------



## huskerXCrider (Oct 11, 2008)

That was bad ass sick! Jaw dropping at times.....very nice!


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

This guy is awsome at BMX and MTB


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

WOW. Pro video here...

Great stuff. Hooked on the song...

Thx


----------



## brodie1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

*test*

test..sorry


----------



## germ-X (Jan 27, 2009)

sweet find. cool video.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pcordon (Sep 22, 2008)

Great video
Well done on sharing it.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

amazing....word


----------



## Hailmary (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, is there way anyone can embed the vid of youtube here?
It wont let me on utube from school haha
Nor will it let me on google video btw.


----------



## Hailmary (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok nvm Im home now I got it 

Awsome video!


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

i didn't know adam sandler had tricks


----------



## paramania (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent, excellent video.... great job guys!!


----------



## blkss (Mar 1, 2009)

Incredible video! Thats 1 of the best videos I have seen!!!


----------



## mtb349 (Mar 28, 2009)

I watch this every time I'm stuck inside on a rainy day...oh look its raining now:nonod:


----------



## Reality|Bites (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Pair0dimes (Oct 6, 2008)

This vid needs a bump.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Reality|Bites said:


>


That's like, parkour, but on a bike.


----------



## Cpt. Insaneo (Jun 30, 2009)

That was awesome.
The makers actually made it with a theme.
Not just a shaking camera with people on bike everywhere.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

The first post video is probably the best MTB video I've seen yet. The trials video posted a couple posts up from mine is probably the best trials video I've ever seen.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

*Nice Video*

I really enjoyed the video and the music. :thumbsup:


----------



## Heaven (Jul 12, 2009)

Its really great.


----------



## Celsius (Jul 14, 2009)

*Bardenas Reales - Spain*

http://www.bikesport.tv/video/81/MTB+in+Bardenas+Reales


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

*Needed this today*

Too many people acting stupid, haven't had the time to ride my bike in a while. For a moment I thought about this guy and how he was on his bike doing something that he enjoyed without the interruption of people whining and complaining and just being stupid. Thanks for the peace you brought me, it was a pleasant six minutes and forty seconds.


----------



## kchri (Apr 16, 2005)

A year or so later and this vid is still one of the best.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

More than a year later- almost 3 years later.

Its an epic video- good theme- no pretense at being a super in your face adrenaline gnar fest- just riding man. Who me- I just ride. Ride what I want- when I want- and how I want type of thing.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> More than a year later- almost 3 years later.


Haha, for real. I didn't realize that this was the original thread and was going to say that this was posted like 3 years ago. It's been in my YouTube favorites since day 1.


----------

